# John Deere 752 Tedder



## hollowcd (Nov 9, 2009)

Does anyone have experience with the John Deere 752 Tedder or the John Deere tedders in general? I believe that they are made by Kuhn from what I read.I have a chance to pick up a good used one for $1600 and I am unsure if this is a good buy or not. We will be using in on 80 acres of grass and alfalfa. The 752 is a rear fold 17ft tedder. Thanks for the advice.
Hollow


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

The price is very good...if it is in good shape and not damaged in some way. Never used this model, but I am sure it works just as well as most other brands comparable to that size and design. Should work well for 80 acres. Worst case is it is green and will sell for what you have in it or more if you do not like it. These days if you paint a hay wagon green with yellow wheels you get an extra 500 bucks...


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

I paid 1750 for a used Kuhn 17 ft about 5 years ago. Had very few repairs other than teeth and usually run it over a couple hundred acres per year.


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

That's a 4 rotor right? We have the 6 rotor version of a NH, also made by kuhn. I think it's a good machine. That poor thing has covered thousands of acres, and the only repair has been some broken teeth. I know I've heard of issues with hitches and the leveling screw, but ours has been flawless.

Rodney


----------



## hollowcd (Nov 9, 2009)

Yes its a 4 rotor. Thanks very much for the replies guys, I just went ahead and bit the bullet. Looking forward to enhancing my drying time this year!!
hollow


----------



## Barry Bowen (Nov 16, 2009)

Good price for a nice piece from the sounds of it. Used ones like that go for about the same around here. Make sure the teeth are good, better yet just replace them. I did that on my NH 163 this year and it started working like a new one again.


----------

